# I can't view the cheat database



## ARCBUser (Nov 27, 2008)

Topic basically.

Notepad won't load it, it's garbled and I accidentally left the "always use this program to open this file" checked.

I can't open it now. I can't use it at all.

What should I do?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 27, 2008)

its a binary file, of course it wont open.  

you put it on your microSD, in the cheats folder, not open it


----------



## ARCBUser (Nov 27, 2008)

Do what now? ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Don't you guys archive your codes? Because I have no idea what you just said.

I need to just be able to view the codes, like on a web page or something.

You guys didn't post the codes in a thread or something for archiving?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 27, 2008)

ARCBUser said:
			
		

> Do what now? ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Don't you guys archive your codes? Because I have no idea what you just said.
> 
> ...



somewhere, yes i am sure it is posted somewhere 

let me try and put this simply, you do not need to view the codes at all, you need to copy the cheats file into the cheats directory (for me this is /__AK/cheats/) on whatever your flashcard uses to store the games and such.  this is usually a microSD card that is put into the cartridge, although you may be using an older flashcart that has internal storage memory.  you then just need to select the cheat database from your flashcarts firmware and then select the cheats.

does this make sense?  because I can't think of how i can explain it any better than this.


----------



## ARCBUser (Nov 27, 2008)

No, it doesn't. Do you mean to put it directly on my AR DS? Because I'd rather not do that..............

If you do have the codes archived... where is it? Because I don't see a code archive forum anywhere.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 28, 2008)

Use Yasu's R4CCE:

http://home.usay.jp/pc/soft.html   (about halfway down the page)

You boot that, then load the dat.  You'll see ALL the codes in all their glory.


As for where the cheats are:

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/


----------



## Narin (Nov 28, 2008)

Theres an Action Replay DS subscription file here
http://cheats.gbatemp.net/latest/Action_Replay.xml

Add it to your AR DS and you can view and select the codes you want from it.


----------



## ARCBUser (Nov 28, 2008)

How exactly am I supposed to load the dat?

P.S.: I don't have an SD Card. Look... I'm specifically looking for Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood U AR DS codes. Can someone just please post the codes here that are in the database?

Thanks.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 28, 2008)

ohhhhh, your using an AR with real cartridges.

guess that's what i get for assuming everyone is a pirate


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

ahaha.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARCBUser.. I will have them up soon.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood (U)*
Game ID: *YWSE ACB0DF12*

*Over 1,000,000 Rings*
022262F4 000F432F

*Max Level Chao (Select)*
*Press SELECT, Save and Restart*
94000130 FFFB0000
C0000000 0000002B
222264CF 00000003
DC000000 0000000A
D2000000 00000000

*Max Level Chao (Select) [Version 2]*
*Press SELECT, Save and Restart*
94000130 FFFB0000
C0000000 0000004C
222264CF 00000003
DC000000 0000000A
D2000000 00000000

*Have the 5 Special Chao (Select)*
*Press SELECT, Save and Restart*
94000130 FFFB0000
C0000000 00000004
22226656 0000000A
DC000000 0000000A
D2000000 00000000

*Max EXP (Select)*
Press SELECT, Save and Restart
94000130 FFFB0000
C0000000 0000004C
021D10EE 05F50EFF
DC000000 0000000A
D2000000 00000000


eNJOY..  Oops Double post..


----------



## ARCBUser (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you, but, do you guys have any HP, PP, or Stat codes?

Thanks.

If not... can someone hack HP, PP, and Stat codes?

Thanks again.


----------



## ARCBUser (Nov 30, 2008)

I know that we are getting way off-topic here, but, I really need those codes I asked for because there's _no way_ I can win without them.

So... can someone please find and/or hack those codes I requested?

Thanks.


----------



## ARCBUser (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to get in trouble for this. Oh well. Maybe this way...... I'll _finally _be noticed and these codes will be hacked.

bump

*runs for my life*


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2008)

There's no need to bump this considering only three threads were ahead of this one. Don't do it again unless it's off the first page.


----------



## ARCBUser (Dec 14, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Page 2.

Now it can't be prevented.

bump.

Why? Because I still need help. Please reply and I'll tell you what I need.


----------



## dice (Dec 18, 2008)

ARCBUser said:
			
		

> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Page 2.
> 
> Now it can't be prevented.
> 
> ...


no one's responding because: 

1. They can't help you
2. They can't be arsed to help you

Just play the game kiddo


----------

